# How to tell if Crested/Gargs are too skinny



## Egzber (Jul 12, 2010)

So I am still fairly new to owning Cresteds and Gargoyle geckos. I am always nervous that if I don't hand feed them, they aren't eating. I am also nervous that they aren't gaining enough wait. What are some sure signs that your Crested/gargs are underweight or not eating? I heard someone saying a crease at the base of the tail. Also, are you supposed to be able see there ribs sometimes? Mine are still young and growing, but also what about there legs, looking too thin I mean. I don't know if I am worrying and its in my head. I haven't come across any problems at all so far with them, I think I am just used to my bearded and leopard snatching crickets up left and right.


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

If you get yourself some digital scales you can weigh them on a regular basis, keep a record and that way you'll be able to tell they are gaining or loosing weight. 

jenn


----------



## dawnjthomp (Oct 13, 2009)

They do look a bit fragile when they are young but if u can see them eating and they are active then they should be ok each lizard is different some eat loads and some just enough


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

hi im the same, i have had my garg for a week, and he always licks the repashy and CGD from my finger, but i havent seen him eat it from inside his viv, but i suppose as long as he is eating from me every night and he seems v keen on repashy and the CGD then i am trying not to worry, he is pooping and v active . he has also had a couple of worms, dusted, I am like you, i am so used to my other reps with such big appetites ha!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

As suggested use scales : victory: Usually their ribs shouldn't be visible (but not fat). 




lizardqueen said:


> hi im the same, i have had my garg for a week, and he always licks the repashy and CGD from my finger, but i havent seen him eat it from inside his viv, but i suppose as long as he is eating from me every night and he seems v keen on repashy and the CGD then i am trying not to worry, he is pooping and v active . he has also had a couple of worms, dusted, I am like you, i am so used to my other reps with such big appetites ha!


Be careful using this method as otherwise this will be the only way he will ever eat... not very handy if you go on holiday and leave him in someones care :whistling2:


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. I have had my Gargoyle a bit over 6 months now. She is about a year and a half old. I have her housed in a 29 gallon glass tank which is 30" long and 19" high. It took her about 2 or 3 weeks for her to acclimate to her new tank. At first, I would hand feed her Repashy Crested Gecko Diet. I think she did get spoiled getting hand fed because it took her awhile to eat from a dish. Part of that may have been that she was too afraid to come to the floor of the tank to eat from the dish. She does not eat on any kind of routine. Sometimes she may skip eating 3 nights in a row. However, there have been times when she will eat 3 nights in a row. But I would say generally every other night. I have never seen her ribs however. I can tell if she has eaten by the empty spot in the Repashy in the dish. I use a small ceramic flower pot saucer as a dish. She has also learned to drink water from a saucer, however, the enclosure should be misted as they prefer to drink the water droplets. If you find the gecko wanders about the cage, then it is probably used to its surroundings. Keep an eye on the tail. If it has kinks in it, then this is often a sign of dehydration. This happened to my girl early on but I corrected it with misting, ensuring she had enough to drink. A hygrometer installed in the enclosure is a great tool for you to keep the humidity proper. I also have a small potted Palm, Chamaedorea elegans, which she likes to climb in and sleep amongst the leaves. Good Luck with your gecko.


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks, yes I make sure viv gets misted lots every day, he does lick the droplets off, ive also got a hygrometer ,he is extremely active, and is always running about, yes i should hold back on hand feeding, i know they can get used to it too much! I was a bit paranoid cos we have had him a week , which i suppose isn't long, he may be still adjusting to his new home, his former owner said he ate crickets but wont have any from me so he may still be getting used to us bless him  will keep an eye on his tail for anything unusual, thanks hayley xx


----------

